# Antelope/Roseville/Rocklin, CA - Need DM and Players



## Nerak (Dec 31, 2004)

Okay - it's been far too long since I've been in a campaign, and my friend has never played - but would like to learn and develop a "new hobbie" - so here goes.

I'm looking for a newbie friendly DM and some experience players that would like to get a semi-monthly (once or twice a month) game together for an indefinite period of time.

I like to play rogue elfs or halflings, my friend seems more interested in a Ranger or Paladine class (suits him well too).  So we'd need to round out the group and start a campaign to take us from 0 xps to ~.

If your interested - post here, and let me know some of your history.  We're both in our 30's and are married with kids - hence the once or twice a month time frames rather than weekly or more frequent.

Thanks - or - alternativly, let me know if there a good shop in town where I can begin a search as well - I used to frequent "Dolly's Dungeon" in Chico, CA - it was the only place for D&D in town at the time - not sure what ever happened to Dolly either.


----------

